# Ready to Drop or Ill?



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a female guppy which is quite big so must be a few years now. She has given me 3 sets of fry and I wouldn't want to lose her. She seems to have a problem, since her friend died she has been less and less lively.

When I looked in just now I saw her resting on a leaf and took her a few minutes to come and get the food. She is so pregnant so could she just be about to drop? If it is an illness I need to know asap as she is special.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Post pics. She could be getting ready to drop.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

How old is she? If she's over two years, I'd say that she's nearing the end of her life, and probably has bloating, because after 2 years, the females tend to loose the ability to carry fry to term. That she's only given you three broods is strange, since as she should have given birth at least once a month.
Assuming that she ISN'T past the 2 year mark, did you do a gravel vac and water change since the other fish died? The water conditions are less than ideal if you haven't.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks guys... But when I got home she was dead. I had cleaned the tank and when she died and I fished her out her tail was stuck at a right angle to her body?? Why.. Oh and there was a yellow blob on her belly..


----------

